# new -CITES Trade Data Dashboards



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

VERY cool.....

http://cites-dashboards.unep-wcmc.org/


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

interesting how the importers are not reporting what they bring in, but i thought that stuff needed to be cleared by USFW?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Given that Panama and Madagascar are responsible (irresponsible) for exporting about 80-85 percent of all amphibians, we should focus our efforts on NOT BUYING FROGS from such countries (those that clearly don't give a damn about the populations of their native amphibians).

Who's with me!

Richard (obviously living in some fantasy land).


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Interesting....


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

I would have to agree this lists some very interesting data that I wouldn't have expected to see.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> Given that Panama and Madagascar are responsible (irresponsible) for exporting about 80-85 percent of all amphibians, we should focus our efforts on NOT BUYING FROGS from such countries (those that clearly don't give a damn about the populations of their native amphibians).
> 
> Who's with me!
> 
> Richard (obviously living in some fantasy land).


not me!

its easy for those working with established frogs (like tincs) to say we shouldn't bring in more pumilio (because it doesn't affect them), but for those of us who are interested in obligate egg feeders, its really the last available option. why anyone would want to close the few available options for WC frogs is beyond me.

furthermore, how can you say that a country like panama doesnt care about its wildlife, when they have already restricted the export of many amphibians like atelopus, arboreus, etc. etc. they also have partnered with amphibian ark to save their national animal (a. zeteki). i dont believe that this shows their being irresponsible at all.

james


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The problem with Panama is that they chose to not set a export quota for pumilio.. even though they are CITES II animals. 

Ed


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

but in my eyes that doesnt mean that they "clearly don't give a damn about the populations of their native amphibians". just that pumilio arent a top priority since they have many other amphibians who demand attention due to Bd, deforestation, etc, and because its profitable in the areas where pumilio come from providing much needed money to those communities.

just my 2cents
james


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

james67 said:


> but in my eyes that doesnt mean that they "clearly don't give a damn about the populations of their native amphibians". just that pumilio arent a top priority since they have many other amphibians who demand attention due to Bd, deforestation, etc, and because its profitable in the areas where pumilio come from providing much needed money to those communities.
> 
> just my 2cents
> james


Hi James,

the problem is that they could have set a quota on the pumilio which would give an indication that there was a concern about overcollection from specific localities. They have shown an interest in certain species for a number of reasons but in others the indications are not the same.... 
Also comparing the golden Atelopus species and any other frog is an apple and oranges comparision due to the cultural meanings behind the golden Atelopus species that do not apply to others.. The attempt to preserve the golden Atelopids only occured after it was apparent the populations were in severe decline, prior to that it was okay to collect them to house in roadside zoos, displays in hotels etc and simply collect replacement animals when those died.... 

Ed


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

Another problem is that panama does not distinguish between localities. There are populations that are in great condition and some that are in not-so-good condition, borderline extinction. To Panama though, a Pumilio is a Pumilio. I'd rather see them close the country completely to allow for an analysis of stable populations than to risk loss of those populations. Furthermore, Panama does not distinguish between the quality of who is importing. That's why you see $70 pumilio on Kingsnake with no type locality. If they're not in responsible keepers hands they might as well be dead anyway. Panama needs to get more responsible with this, even if it means fewer frogs at a higher cost. Just my two cents =/
[P.S - I keep most morphs of pumilio available so this isn't a tinc-keepers bias =P].


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

ESweet said:


> Another problem is that panama does not distinguish between localities. There are populations that are in great condition and some that are in not-so-good condition, borderline extinction. To Panama though, a Pumilio is a Pumilio. I'd rather see them close the country completely to allow for an analysis of stable populations than to risk loss of those populations. Furthermore, Panama does not distinguish between the quality of who is importing. That's why you see $70 pumilio on Kingsnake with no type locality. If they're not in responsible keepers hands they might as well be dead anyway. Panama needs to get more responsible with this, even if it means fewer frogs at a higher cost. Just my two cents =/
> [P.S - I keep most morphs of pumilio available so this isn't a tinc-keepers bias =P].


Let's not just pick on Panama: I don't believe CITES has the ability to recognize frogs at the population level (i.e. it's purely by species).


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

skylsdale said:


> Let's not just pick on Panama: I don't believe CITES has the ability to recognize frogs at the population level (i.e. it's purely by species).


I don't think that CITES does, but Panama would have that ability to set certain requirements. It's true, this isn't exclusively a Panaminian issue either. I'm sure there are many countries [even the US?] that are guilty of this for one species of another. Pumilio is such a striking example, because of the huge phenotypic differences that are evident between populations that you don't see in something such as the Blanding's Turtle or other animals in the states.

[Sorry for the Hijack here - I root strongly for wild Pumilio =P]


----------

